# Monitor flashes on and off...



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

hi, i recently was using my pc when my monitor [after id been using it for a good 10 mins] decided to flash on and off [a black screen] the power light indicates orange also when its on black. I restarted my pc and then booted up again and from start up it was the same so i checked the connections and stuff and they were fine. It wasnt anything to do with the computer because i tried my monitor on my brother's pc. 

Ive got a packard bell iextreme pc which ive had for about 5 years without any trouble, suddenly the monitor has done this, im not sure what it could be but would really like to resolve it, my monitor is a packard bell 15" tft that comes with the iextreme the model number is ft500

and the serial number [if needed] is; 320188763031

any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you very much x


----------



## Ashler1999 (Jul 9, 2007)

if the monitor didn't work and another pc as well, then I would conclude that your monitor has bit the dust. 5 years is a pretty good life with electronics these days.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

hi,

i set my monitor up this morning and after an initial flickering i decided to see how long it would last [if it would stop if i left it] and when i got to the windows sign loading page it stopped!

i left it later than that last night [incase youre wondering]

do you think if i open it up and clear some dust out itl, solve the problem?

thank you


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

i cleaned out my monitor of dust and spotted this;

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m57/acrowley06/?action=view&current=STP62533.jpg

http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m57/acrowley06/?action=view&current=STP62532.jpg


could this be the problem? thanks x


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks like a problem. You need to be careful inside crt monitors. Dangerous voltages are there even when unplugged.


----------



## Antneedshelp! (Oct 10, 2006)

wheres the best place to get this problem treated?

a pc specialist or will an electrician do?

is it a case of just replacing that component?

thanks x


----------



## Ashler1999 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha Ha, it looks like bird poo!
Most times to have a monitor serviced costs more than replacing it.
That circuit board would need to be replaced.
Looks like something overheated, cuz I see scorching too (or is that dust?)
I wouldn't even waste bringing it to someone to see if they can fix it. They usually charge anywhere from $20 to $50 just to look at it.
Go buy yourself a nice flat panel. They have gotten pretty cheap these days. 
Amazingly enough, Wal-Mart has some great prices. I am not sure about quality though.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I have to agree with Ashler. Unless you have a super big CRT monitor, it is not worth having it repaired.


----------

